# Needing a replacement cowl tag



## slebbing (Nov 22, 2021)

I am looking for the best place to get a replacement cowl tag for my 1968 GTO. I have all the PHS documents and know what the car came from the factory with. It was missing when I got the car. Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

GTO & Pontiacs


Mouse over images or click for additional information.



www.trimtags.com


----------



## slebbing (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

